# Time off...



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have took some time off the last 3 weeks to a month....sorry I have not been on here much. I just needed a break from all the forums for a while...lol!!! I want to say sorry to those who sent me PM's asking for help and I didn't respond very quick. I have also been doing some R&D on so clutching....I have learned a few more things this past few weeks too. It was actually testing secondary springs with different tire size and weights. I borrowed some different tire and wheel combos from some riders I knew that had the same bolt pattern as a Brute. Well....anyway...I will try to be on more. This is a GREAT site and has the VERY beast members and most knowledgeable Brute owners on the planet.

Thanks, Bootlegger


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Glad your back :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad to have you back, Mark.
What conclusions have you come up with concerning clutching?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We missed you!!!! :rockn: hahahah :greddy2:, but welcome back!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah boot i would be interested in reading about your clutch testing. This is something i enjoy doing my self.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

:haha: I agree with everyone else...whats up on the tests???


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh yeah...welcome back. guess i should have said that first huh...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome Back.....:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome Back
whats up with the teasing about the clutching, we need to know lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I will get some of it up tomorrow....its nothing major. I just tried a lot of different springs on 28 & 29.5 inch tires.....different combo with the primary and secondary. Just seeing what got the best performance.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I am sorry you all...I finally have some time. I will sit down in the next 2 days and tell you what I found out...most of it you all already know. some you may not. I took the bike to a VERY>>VERY thick hole to check secondary springs on 28x10 Silverbacks and 29.5x10 Outlaws. It was thick I had to be pulled out everytime...I was running an almond primary during both tests on this one.....I tried a lime green and Red secondary....springs. the Lime green done great on both.....EXCEPT in the very thick and i mean thick mud....after 3 tries with the 29.5's. the lime worked perfect for teh silverbacks....the red was just too much....you can get more power and performance with the lime green running silverbacks.

I know this is not much of a write up....I did find out a lot of interesting things though....as far as which combo had better performance....if you will ask or have any questions....I can probably tell you more....

Lime will work on 29's in every situation but the VERY VERY thick mud.

now on the silverbacks....I tried the almond,green, and lime green and red secondary springs from EPI. The almond will work fine except very thick mud. the green is perfect for the average trail/mud rider and even racing. the lime green you will lose more speed but get a lot harder take off outta the hole.....but your rpms seem to get high almost to quick for say. I was running an almond primary with all these. The red was just overkill and a waste of time. As most of you know...the 28x10 silverbacks weigh 34lbs. each and the 29.5x10's weigh 39lbs each....with 5lbs of air in both there was only about a half inch difference in size...maybe a hair more.

On the 29's I ran a almond primary and a lime green, blue, & red.......the blue was almost identical to the red. 


ok on the primary parts....I left the lime green secondary in with the silverbacks and tried the maroon, almond, bright green, Gold, and Red primarys. For the every day trail/mud rider like most everyone on here is....the best performance IMO came from the almond primary....it had a better hole shot and the rpm's were right on. It pulled VERY well all the way through with both tires. if you like to just ease around the maroon was great. the best hole shot was from the Gold & Red primarys....but to me the red didn't pull as well as the Gold or Bright Green did....but the first 20 feet or so the red primary had them. I tried all the same primary with the Red secondary and the only thing I found is...if your running a red secondary...an almond primary is the only way to go....it was so much better in all around performance.

If you have any questions let me know....i know this was not a good write up....but its hard to type every tiny thing I found...lol.

Thanks for reading...Boot


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Great info Boot! Sure it will help someone out


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

It was mainly so I would know what really worked and what didn't...you know what I mean? I read a lot about some stuff....but I like to know for myself.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I like my gold primary, guess I've just gotten used to it...


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good deal Mark.Your test results seem spot on with what i would have expected. Did you try any spring spacers?

One of these days i'm gonna get me a almond or orange/blue primary. Been wanting one for awhile now just ain't bought one yet.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

No spacers....but the almond does really well with the Red.....I see a lot of guys with just a red secondary and stock primary....the stock primary is too weak for anything from a Lime Green up.....its unreal at how much better it will do with a Maroon & Almond primarys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

I know it had to be very time consuming, but we are all glad you put in the time. Thaks for the great info!! Hey i just saw this on youtube and it cracked me up. Sorry to post it here but it's crazy.


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Mark it looks like your doing your homework on clutching but did you have a way to monitor you RPM's thats the best way to see what your clutching is doing.But keep it up you will get it fiqured out and what works best for you.Also remember you will never find a perfect set up for trail riding and racing,you have to set it up for one of them.You still havent tried the best spring for the primary i havent found anything better for the primary,how about given me a call and we will talk about somethings you need to try.The thing with clutching is that everybody's worried about the secondary spring well once you get the secondary dialed in then you will start slipping on the primary.Plus everybody's riding style is different so not everybody will be happy with what somebody else is running.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

superbogger750 said:


> Mark it looks like your doing your homework on clutching but did you have a way to monitor you RPM's thats the best way to see what your clutching is doing.But keep it up you will get it fiqured out and what works best for you.Also remember you will never find a perfect set up for trail riding and racing,you have to set it up for one of them.You still havent tried the best spring for the primary i havent found anything better for the primary,how about given me a call and we will talk about somethings you need to try.The thing with clutching is that everybody's worried about the secondary spring well once you get the secondary dialed in then you will start slipping on the primary.Plus everybody's riding style is different so not everybody will be happy with what somebody else is running.


No.....I have tried it...that is what I ran in it the last two races....if its the same thing you told me about last year? I just tried a lot of different things to see what really worked the best for me....like you said...some may not like my set up for how they ride....but Yes, I have tried what your saying...LOL. :rockn: I run that with a Lime Green with my 28x10 Silverbacks. My problem is I have about two different set ups I like the best...It seems like I can run better with a mild stall than a real high one...but that is just me.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm ordering me up an Almond shortly. Thanks for the report.


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> No.....I have tried it...that is what I ran in it the last two races....if its the same thing you told me about last year? I just tried a lot of different things to see what really worked the best for me....like you said...some may not like my set up for how they ride....but Yes, I have tried what your saying...LOL. :rockn: I run that with a Lime Green with my 28x10 Silverbacks. My problem is I have about two different set ups I like the best...It seems like I can run better with a mild stall than a real high one...but that is just me.


 

Well i understand what your saying but a lime green isnt going to do what it needs to in the pit.You seen how good mine left the line and how hard it pulled through the pit the hole time.Im just trying to help you out alittle with your clutching.Just hollar at me if there is anything i can do.


----------

